
GitLand: A Multiplayer game controlled using GitHub - lostintangent
https://github.com/programical/gitland
======
daenz
I did something similar with Chaos[0], though it was less a game, and more of
a social experiment. The basic idea is that the code lived somewhere on a
remote machine as a bot that interacted with Github. The purpose of the bot
was to automatically make decisions about pull-requests to its own code base,
and then re-deploy itself. It was like a living organism in a way.

It initially started off as a democracy, requiring some % of "thumbs up"
emojis on a PR before merging, but a few times it took a left turn when a
"malicious" user was able to merge in code that gave them extra rights. And
occasionally, the server would crash from a bad merge and I'd have to go fix
it manually.

0\.
[https://github.com/Chaosthebot/Chaos](https://github.com/Chaosthebot/Chaos)

------
SSchick
I appreciate the creativity but this sounds like a great way to put github
under a lot of load.

~~~
smegma2
Somehow I feel that github is capable of managing.

------
thisisnotmy
Can someone explain how the game is played? I select a team, I commit a
direction in my act file and the game picks it up. But then what? In the
players file there is x and y. How does it relate to the map? How can I find
where I am on the map? How does the coloring happen?

Edit: Understood. It is like snake. What happens when you crash on the wall
though?

~~~
thaumaturgy
View the 'log' file and you can see how the game handles various "edge" cases.
If you try to move off the edge of the map the move just gets turned into a
noop. Likewise if you try to crash into another bot.

~~~
sfj
But how do you win? With players from other teams on the map, there is no way
you can achieve the stated win condition:

> The goal is to paint the whole map with your team's color by moving.

~~~
imtringued
As many tiles as possible.

------
NikolaeVarius
Similar idea [https://schemaverse.com/](https://schemaverse.com/)

~~~
mycall
Both are like a multiplayer game of snakes?

------
sam1r
Whoa

